# changing a cars drive



## chucknick (May 15, 2008)

is it possible to change a front wheel drive car to a rear wheel drive car


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Anything is possible, but it would be a daunting task. You would have to replace:

The engine, Transmission, rear and front axles, have a driveshaft made/modified, and then find a way to reconfigure the floor pan to allow for a driveshaft and transmission hump


----------



## chucknick (May 15, 2008)

would it be possible to change a chevy cobalt without doing all that?


----------



## Rasb (Aug 2, 2007)

No you have to do it for any car/truck. It's easier to rebuild an engine then to change drives. It would be faster to take to cars body off the frame on put it on a rear wheel drive car :laughJust joking don't do it). I've done 2x4 to 4x4 with my dad as a kid and it's no small job. Don't know why you would want to convert your car to rear wheel drive but my guess is that it won't be worth it.

Rasb


----------



## chucknick (May 15, 2008)

the reason im asking is becouse i like the cobalt but i dont like the front wheel drive on it i like the idea of turning the cobalt into a rear wheel drive car so it would be a good drift car


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

It'll cost almost as much if not more than the car is worth.


----------



## chucknick (May 15, 2008)

alright thanks for the info its good to know thanks alot


----------



## ZePhYrIuZ (May 6, 2008)

haha! by the way! dont forget the rear LSD with the clutch intact... or else... u would be literally running "Air wheel drive" my friend did that before on a mazda6, worked fine for him...


----------

